# What eggs are these? North of Melbourne



## BigWillieStyles (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello all,

Its been a while since I was last on here. These eggs were found in woodlands, just north of Melbourne. I am pretty stumped on to what they are from?

The only reptiles seen around here are Copperheads, Blue tongues and small Skinks.







- - - Updated - - -

Anyone?


----------



## eipper (Mar 3, 2014)

How large is each egg?


----------



## Rlpreston (Mar 3, 2014)

It's always the ones you don't see 

Look pretty big. Could be a goanna maybe?


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Mar 3, 2014)

I didnt take the picture myself and didnt see the eggs in person. But you can see the leaves nearby and get a general idea of the size. Probably around 2 - 2.5cm.

Are there any Elapids around Melbourne that lay eggs?


----------



## James_Scott (Mar 3, 2014)

My guess would be a Jacky Dragon. It would only be a guess though. Where is it?


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Mar 3, 2014)

Macedon Ranges north of Melbourne


----------



## critterguy (Mar 4, 2014)

Any fresh water nearby or is the bit it was in a bit that would normally be seasonally damp as they look like turtle eggs.
I'm going with turtle or goanna.


----------



## spud_meister (Mar 4, 2014)

Rabbit.


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 4, 2014)

spud_meister said:


> Rabbit.



Nah eggs from the rare burrowing chicken.


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 4, 2014)

If there is a creek near by I'd be going with turtle.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 4, 2014)

Bluetongue eggs, for definite.

Really no way of telling for sure.


----------



## spud_meister (Mar 4, 2014)

Could they be Eastern Brown eggs?


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks all for the help.

I had a thorough read through my reptile field guided this evening. Not sure about the distance from water. I will check tomorrow with the person who saw them. There is the possibility they are close to a dam, and there is a creek bed about 100 metres away from the area, however, it is often dry. The vegetation consists of dry woodland species.

I now think that it is probably from a Jacky Dragon. 

Eastern Brown is a possibility, but doubtful as it is relatively cool climate not far from the lower slopes of Mount Macedon. More appropriate for Copperheads and Tiger Snakes.

The only monitor that supposably is in our range is the Lace Monitor.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 5, 2014)

PythonLegs said:


> Bluetongue eggs, for definite.
> 
> Really no way of telling for sure.



+1 for blue tongue eg..... hang on a sec. Bluies are live bearers..... :facepalm:


----------



## eipper (Mar 5, 2014)

Without seeing the eggs their are many possibilities need the actual size and a habitat shot to get you close to a positive id.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Mar 5, 2014)

The eggs were 2cm in length and had leathery shells.

What size eggs are Jacky Dragons and Eastern Bearded Dragons?


----------



## eipper (Mar 5, 2014)

Jacky dragons and Ctenotus robustus are both possiblities. The eggs of Anilios nigrescens are smaller with a different shape. The eggs of barbata and longicollis are larger as are the eggs of Pseudonaja and I the later more elongated. I would of thought Mountain Dragon eggs are smaller but I have not seen them


----------

